# Fleshing beam?



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

how do they work? i sort of under stand but i normaly nail them on a board and flesh them :huh: how do you get them to stay put on the fleshing board without nailing it on it.Thanks in advance


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I just hold the hide in place over the nose or tip of the fleshing beam with my stomach, and then lean the foot of the beam against a wall and flesh away.


----------

